# [SOLVED]PowerShot A70 i gtkam

## naresh

Witam... siedzę już trochę nad tym i dalej nie moge znaleźć rozwiązania mojego problemu. Próbuje podłączyć aparat Canon PowerShot A70 do mojego kompa. Zaladowalem moduly uhci-hcd, usb-storage i sd-mod, odpalilem aparat. dmesg pisze:

```

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000d400

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0x0000d800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

```

Wnioskuje więc ze wykrył aparat. Odpalam gtkam... nie wykrywa. Opalam ręcznie Add Camera. Tez nic... Jakieś rady?Last edited by naresh on Tue Nov 15, 2005 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Czytałeś podobny wąrtek?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401862.html

----------

## stricte

u mnie kiedys byl problem z prawami. pod rootem ladnie wykrywal. chyba nie rozwiazalem tego powodu wtedy, gdyz bardzo zadko uzywam cyfrowki.

----------

## cin0l

spróbuj poprzez gphoto2..

```
 $ gphoto2 --list-cameras |grep A70

        "Canon PowerShot A70"

        "Canon PowerShot A70 (PTP)"

```

----------

## naresh

Sprawdzilem na roocie... i faktycznie wykryl aparat... Czyli tu juz mi pomoze ten temat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397835-highlight-powershot+root.htmlp

----------

